# May Pic of the Month Competition



## einspänner

A new month is here, so start sharing those photos. Rules are the same: 2 pics per member taken during this month.


----------



## redbirddog

I'll get this party started. American River, Coloma California, May 2nd.
More pictures about Coloma:
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/05/coloma-resort-hidden-treasure.html

Usual suspects.
RBD


----------



## olofsonb

Just visited my boy for the first time (6 weeks old). I guess I'll save my second May pic for after I get him. I thought this was funny because how angry he looks when really he's excited.


----------



## TAIsMom

Look into my eyes .... Look deep into my eyes ... You want to bring me a treat so I don't have to get off the couch ... You WANT to....... :-*


----------



## Dee72

Pigeon alert!


----------



## tatertick

Took Tucker out on a kayak adventure today, and he LOVED it!


----------



## daul77

I think Tuck likes hamming it up for the camera.


----------



## harrigab

just got back from a weekend away in the caravan so here's my first entry , Ruby, Merlot the goshawk, Spider and Truly


----------



## tatertick

Feliz Cinco de Mayo mis amigos!


----------



## tknafox2

Here it is MAY 6th... We are in Mammoth and it is ... SNOWING!!!
Mr. Ferguson experienced Snow in Nov. But I don't think he remembered it gaging from his behavior.
He is freezing cold, but out there trying to bite the snow falkes...


----------



## aliciavp

6am newspaper-stealer...


----------



## Rebelbnkr

Duke in action!


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE on the road trip to Ft Knox - show me any water and he is in it !!!!


----------



## vatertime

Walk in the woods followed by a tick check


----------



## Tika V

Here is Tika trying to fly.


----------



## Laidback1

Peter saying "don't make me come down the steps to get you"


----------



## R E McCraith

La - what I saw - about to fall asleep !! Do loVe those EARS - LOL


----------



## CatK

I've been so busy going out and playing with M dog that I haven't been taking piccies! But I finally got him to stay still for one...


----------



## SEABREEZE

Pic 1- Eli with her new v friend met on facebook 
Pic 2- With my 5 years old son!!! so much to love :-*


----------



## einspänner

I finally met up with the local V group this morning and now have a terrible case of puppy fever after meeting an adorable 10 wk old. Swoon. :-* Anyway, here's Scout with some of her new friends. 
edit: just realized Myrtle the little pup is hiding in the bottom left corner.


----------



## mdcrec

These are our two entry's for the May picture of the month! This is our pup Cash Capone!


----------



## mdcrec

Cash Capone! A Widdershinns puppy, of Skypoint Capo's litter


----------



## redbirddog

This was taken from a little artesian well running into a creek that finally ran down to the American River east of Coloma.
For a dozen more pictures of this "hidden treasure".
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/05/creek-east-of-coloma-hidden-treasure.html
Happy trails, RBD


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

redbirddog said:


> ... a creek that finally ran down to the American River east of Coloma. ...


What a gorgeous spot!


----------



## Kafka

Happy dog (waiting for the ball)


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Beautiful, fun hike yesterday. Too many good pictures to choose from.


----------



## trevor1000

As always, there are lots of nice pics.
Havn't seen a bad pic of a V yet
Lots of blury ones, but none that are bad. 
Bacchus @ 8 months


----------



## einspänner

Pic #2. Scout on our morning "walk." I think I may have broke her. When we got back she stayed in the car while I hosed off my other dog and then after I hosed her off and checked for ticks, she jumped back in the car to take a nap.


----------



## harrigab

a non hunting walk out today with family (minus Harrison) Mrs Doug, Gabriel and Ruby amongst the wild garlic


----------



## daul77

Out in our back yard, doing some "come" training sessions. 
Trying to get the pup to learn come with the distractions of the outdoors. ;D


----------



## Caleb

Winter is slowly aproaching us in Namibia. Caleb already seeking out the sunny spots.......


----------



## dextersmom

Oh so much enjoying our off-leash freedom!


----------



## Kafka

Beach fun


----------



## samkins

Here is Moose at 5 months!!


----------



## tknafox2

Thank you!! 
Yes, Mr. Ferguson is taking his training very seriously, and loving every minute. He has come such a long way and is Just doing Great. Yesterday was an exceptional day because all the birds he pointed were actually shot (not missed) and he got to retrieve them!! That is the frosting on the cake


----------



## lilyloo

This was just taken a few minutes ago. Whenever it rains Ruby begs to go outside, but she really just wants to lay in the doorway.


----------



## aliciavp

Lazlo the Cuddle Bug, taken last week when I was home sick.


----------



## dextersmom

Dexter *almost* learned how to swim this weekend! He'll wade up to his neck in the water... and then back his way out


----------



## CatK

His comfy bed is just out of shot... why does he like this seat so much?


----------



## mrmra

On the alert at regular home-from-work time! But this picture is more of one of those "when did he get so big?!?" pictures.

Cheers,
-MrA


----------



## einspänner

Bump. One more day!


----------



## mommaofalot

No more pics please!!! There are so many good ones to choose from this is going to be a real hard voting month!! Looks like I might have to get me a new camera so I can get in on the fun. ;D


----------



## KB87

Yesterday we picked up our newest GSP foster, a 12 year old male. I was afraid Haeden would be too much for him but instead they act like long lost friends. Today I caught this picture of them looking like they're telling stories and laughing their butts off


----------

